# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2012)



## Vince (4 Jan 2012 às 19:26)

*Época 2012*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro.

*Nomes*
Alberto
Beryl
Chris
Debby
Ernesto
Florence
Gordon
Helene
Isaac
Joyce
Kirk
Leslie
Michael
Nadine
Oscar
Patty
Rafael
Sandy
Tony
Valerie
William


*Links úteis*

*Entidade responsável pelos avisos no Atlântico:*
NHC (avisos oficiais em inglês e espanhol)

*Imagens de satélite*
NRL Monterey - Tropical
NOAA Atlantic and Caribbean Tropical Satellite Imagery
Tropical RAMDIS RealTime
Tropical RAMDIS
CIMSS Tropical Cyclones
EUMETSAT Airmass
NASA Interactive Global Geostationary Weather Satellite Images

*Modelos*
NOAA NCEP Model Analyses and Forecasts
Experimental forecast Tropical Cyclone Genesis Potential Fields
Tropical Cyclone Model Guidance
NOAA ESRL Tropical Cyclone Tracks from Ensemble Models
ECMWF Tropical
ECMWF
SFWMD Hurricane Models Plots
FSU Phase Diagrams
PSU E-Wall Tropical
SFWMD Model Plots




*Outros Dados*
Tropical Cyclone Formation Probability Product
SSMI/AMSRE-derived Total Precipitable Water - North Atlantic
Current Observations Across the Caribbean
GOES-East Wind Shear Analysis
Surface Wind Analysis
WAVETRAK - Tropical Wave Tracking
QuikSCAT Storm Page
ASCAT Storm Page
Tropical Cyclone Heat Potential
Reynolds SST Anomaly
Operational SST Anomaly Charts
Maximum Potential Hurricane Intensity
NOAA Dvorak
National Data Buoy Center
NHC Aircraft Reconnaissance
NHC TAFB Forecasts and Analyses
Saharan Air Layer Analysis

*Radares*
Aruba
Bahamas
Belize
Bermuda
Cuba
EUA Nexrad
EUA WU Nexrad
Martinica
México
Panama
Porto Rico
Republica Dominicana


*Serviços nacionais ou regionais de Meteorologia*
Antígua e Barbuda
Barbados
Belize
Bermudas
Cabo Verde
Ilhas Caimão
Costa Rica
Cuba
Dominica
El Salvador
EUA
Guatemala
Guiana Francesa
Antilhas francesas
Jamaica
Antilhas Neerlandesas e Aruba
Mexico
Nicarágua
Panamá
Portugal
República Dominicana
Santa Lúcia
Suriname
Venezuela


*Ferramentas*
Pressure and Wind Conversion Tool
Experimental Reconnaissance Decoder
Layer Google Earth Reconnaissance




*Climatologia*


*Época*
A época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico começa oficialmente no dia 1 de Junho e prolonga-se até 30 de Novembro. Isto são datas oficiais, por vezes há anos com uma ou outra excepção.

*Origem e trajectos*








*Pico*

O pico da época é o dia 10 de Setembro.







*Nº de ciclones ao longo dos meses *












*Origem e trajectos por meses*
Ao longo dos vários meses, nem todo o Atlântico está activo da mesma forma.

*Junho*







*Julho*







*Agosto*







*Setembro*







*Outubro*







*Novembro*


----------



## Vince (9 Abr 2012 às 20:00)

Previsões Sazonais de Abril para a temporada tropical. Com o fim da La Nina, e os modelos a preverem um El Nino, a actividade da temporada em princípio ficará abaixo do normal, embora ainda haja bastante incerteza devido ao _timing_ em que se dará essa transição para El Nino.



*Philip J. Klotzbach/William M. Gray*


> EXTENDED RANGE FORECAST OF ATLANTIC SEASONAL HURRICANE
> ACTIVITY AND LANDFALL STRIKE PROBABILITY FOR 2012
> We anticipate that the 2012 Atlantic basin hurricane season will have reduced activity
> compared with the 1981-2010 climatology.  The tropical Atlantic has anomalously cooled
> ...







*Bastardi/Weatherbell*


> The 2012 Atlantic Hurricane Season is likely to see an overall decrease in tropical activity as compared to 2011, but with the focus of tropical development closer to the United States.
> 
> When evaluating the hurricane season as a whole, it is important to consider more data than just the number of storms that are named. Evaluating tropical activity on a seasonal scale can be assessed in multiple ways.  The best way to determine total seasonal activity is by collectively measuring the intensity and duration of named tropical cyclones (both tropical storms and hurricanes), also called the ACE index (Accumulated Cyclone Energy).  While the National Hurricane Center may be quick to name storms all across the Atlantic Basin, not all named tropical systems are created equally.  The overall intensity and duration of storms are a better reflection of the energy budget in the tropics during a given year. We can combine the ACE with the total number of named storms to categorize the hurricane season in relation to normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mai 2012 às 21:09)

*Ajuda Caraibas Furacoes!!!*

boa noite preciso da vossa ajuda relativamente ao tema dos furacoes nas caraibas.
Penso ir na 1º quinzena de Outubro para o mexico, mais propriamente para playa del carmen, dado que a epoca de furacoes começa em agosto pretendia saber onde posso seguir as previsoes destas tempestades de modo a que a viagem nao fique comprometida.

Desde ja agradeço os vossos sabios comentarios!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Mai 2012 às 22:24)

vince muito obrigado pela explicaçao vou seguir atentamente este topico.
se vir que  é bastante arriscado la tenho de ir passar a lua de mel para outras bandas!

ja agora retirei esta previsao que vai ao encontro do que referias.


Pronostican menos ciclones tropicales en temporada 2012
Durante la temporada 2012, el número de ciclones tropicales que se prevé se formen en el Océano Atlántico es inferior al promedio, debido a un enfriamiento de dicho océano y al potencial desarrollo de condiciones de El Niño, informó el Servicio Meteorológico Nacional (SMN), dependiente de la Comisión Nacional del Agua (Conagua), basado en un estudio realizado por científicos estadounidenses.
En un reporte emitido el 4 de abril, el equipo de pronóstico meteorológico de la Universidad Estatal de Colorado calculó que en la temporada que se extiende del 1 de junio al 30 de noviembre se presentarán 10 ciclones tropicales con la intensidad suficiente para ser nombrados, cifra que coincide con las estimaciones más recientes del SMN.
De esos 10, se prevé que cuatro se conviertan en huracanes moderados y dos en huracanes intensos, de categoría entre tres y cinco en la escala Saffir-Simpson, con vientos sostenidos de 170 kilómetros por hora o más.
Según el pronóstico, las probabilidades de que al menos un huracán intenso toque tierra en México son de 12 por ciento. Las probabilidades de que lo haga un huracán moderado son de 35 por ciento, mientras que las probabilidades de que lo haga una tormenta tropical con nombre son de 67 por ciento.
México es el país que más probabilidades tiene de ser tocado por algún ciclón tropical en la región del Caribe, excepto por los casos de Cuba y las Bahamas, de acuerdo con los pronósticos.
Se estima que la actividad ciclónica en 2012 representaría alrededor de 75 por ciento de la temporada promedio, mientras que en 2011 esta actividad fue equivalente a 145 por ciento del promedio.
Los pronósticos del equipo estadunidense, al igual que los del SMN, son la mejor estimación sobre la próxima actividad ciclónica, pero pueden ser más certeros. Por ello, se publicarán otras estimaciones el 1 de junio y el 3 de agosto próximos.
ooOoo


----------



## nelson972 (11 Mai 2012 às 14:00)

*Re: Ajuda Caraibas Furacoes!!!*



Charlie Moreira disse:


> boa noite preciso da vossa ajuda relativamente ao tema dos furacoes nas caraibas.
> Penso ir na 1º quinzena de Outubro para o mexico, mais propriamente para playa del carmen, dado que a epoca de furacoes começa em agosto pretendia saber onde posso seguir as previsoes destas tempestades de modo a que a viagem nao fique comprometida.
> 
> Desde ja agradeço os vossos sabios comentarios!



É uma boa altura para visitar essa zona, apesar do risco acrescido.
A água do mar tem ainda muito calor acumulado, e por não estar tão quente durante o dia é mais fácil suportar o sol.    Bom para bronzear! 
Como já foi dito, parece que será uma temporada calma, mas no caso de uma tempestade  ocorrer nessa área as autoridades e os hotéis tomam bem conta dos turistas e normalmente apenas se perdem uns dias de sol. 
Em 2009 estive lá precisamente na 1ª quinzena de Outubro e o tempo esteve muito bom, apesar dos habituais aguaceiros da tarde!


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2012 às 19:54)

Boas tardes

A SW dos  Açores esteve durante o dia de hoje uma area de baixas pressões associada a nucleo convectivo permanente...a depressão encontra-se embebida numa massa de ar quente de origem tropical e sobre aguas a temperaturas dentro da faixa favoravel para o desenvolvimento de depressões Subtropicais ( 18-24ºC).

Os nossos colegas Espanhóis fizeram um resumo muito bom no forum Cazatormentas:
http://www.cazatormentas.net/index....-en-azores-adquiere-rasgos-subtropicales.html


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 15:35)

Já está sob vigilância como Invest 92L






Pressão baixou para 1009hpa, vento de 30kt.



> BEGIN
> NHC_ATCF
> invest_al922012.invest
> FSTDA
> ...


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 18:22)

Um primo da "Grace" a caminho ?
Surpreendente o outflow em altura que está a gerar em metade do sistema.
Parece até querer formar um _"eye-like"_.


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 18:43)

> ABNT20 KNHC 121739
> TWOAT
> 
> *SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK*
> ...


http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATWOAT+shtml/121739.shtml


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 21:07)

Estava a ficar com excelente aspecto no satélite canal visível, mas a convecção profunda começou a enfraquecer


----------



## fablept (12 Mai 2012 às 21:29)

Se desenvolver para tempestade tropical, terá o nome de Alberto..

Sabem quais são as previsões de deslocação, mesmo nesse estado embrionário?


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2012 às 22:31)

Está  indefinido, o sistema só foi inicializado hoje, e com poucos dados, é melhor esperar por amanha com a saída dos modelos das 00z que já tem muito mais dados, como satélite por ex.
Provavelmente andará ali algum tempo e depois irá para nordeste, eventualmente Açores.

E a convecção enfraqueceu bastante, se não se intensificar não se deve aguentar muito, pelo menos com estas características.


----------



## Teles (13 Mai 2012 às 00:40)

> An interesting and surprising hybrid low pressure system with both tropical and extratropical characteristics has formed over the far Eastern Atlantic, about 400 miles southwest of the southern Azores Islands. This low, designated Invest 92L by NHC today, has developed an impressive amount of heavy thunderstorm activity near its center, despite the fact that it is over cold ocean waters with temperatures of 66°F (19°C.) This is well below the 26°C usually needed for a tropical storm to form. However, there is quite cold air aloft, so the temperature difference between the surface the upper levels has been great enough to create sufficient instability for 92L to organize. Wind shear is a moderate 15 - 20 knots, and satellite estimates of 92L's winds were 63 mph at 1:45 pm EDT Saturday, according to NOAA/NESDIS. NHC estimated that 92L had top winds of 50 mph at 2 pm EDT Saturday.
> 
> 
> NHC is giving 92L a 40% chance of developing into a named storm by Monday. They will be reluctant to name it Alberto unless the storm can maintain it's current level of heavy thunderstorm activity for at least 6 - 12 hours. The storm's heavy thunderstorms have weakened some during the afternoon, making it less likely NHC will be inclined to name it; the fact that 92L is over waters of 66°F (19°C) hurts its chances. The coldest waters I've seen a tropical storm form in were 19°C, during Tropical Storm Grace of 2009. Grace holds the record for being the farthest northeast forming tropical cyclone in the Atlantic basin. Like 92L, Grace also formed near the Azores Islands, but in early October. The coldest waters I've seen a hurricane form in were 22°C, for Hurricane Epsilon of 2005. Latest guidance from the computer models show 92L meandering to the south of the Azores through Monday, then beginning a slow motion towards the northeast by Tuesday.


http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/article.html


----------



## dunio9 (13 Mai 2012 às 15:09)

Citação:

ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
955 AM EDT SUN MAY 13 2012

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

1. THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A NON-TROPICAL LOW ABOUT
460 MILES WEST-SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN AZORES ISLANDS HAS
DIMINISHED SINCE YESTERDAY.  THE POTENTIAL FOR DEVELOPMENT HAS
DECREASED...AND THE SYSTEM NOW HAS A LOW CHANCE...20 PERCENT...
OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT
48 HOURS.  ADDITIONAL SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOKS WILL BE
ISSUED ON THIS SYSTEM LATER TODAY OR MONDAY...IF NECESSARY.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.

$$
FORECASTER BEVEN
NNNN


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2012 às 15:20)

dunio9 disse:


> Citação:
> 
> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> ...




Diminuíram para 20%, parece acertado, pelo aspecto já não deverá ter hipóteses de evoluir mais do que isto.






Nesta altura para os Açores é mais importante um outro processo que se iniciará ao final do dia e que poderá trazer chuva forte amanhã ao grupo oriental e central do que este Invest. Depois da saída do GFS das 12z publicarei uma análise no tópico das Previsões.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2012 às 22:06)

A depressão conseguiu novamente envolver o centro com convecção, está a dar luta, mas parece estar muito dependente de pulsos diários de convecção, provavelmente daqui a umas horas diminui novamente. Deslocou-se um pouco para sudoeste.


----------



## rbsmr (14 Mai 2012 às 18:58)

Boas notícias de Miami relativamente ao tempo nos Açores:

SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
130 PM EDT MON MAY 14 2012

FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC...CARIBBEAN SEA AND THE GULF OF MEXICO...

SHOWER ACTIVITY ASSOCIATED WITH A NON-TROPICAL LOW ABOUT
450 MILES SOUTH-SOUTHWEST OF THE SOUTHERN AZORES ISLANDS REMAINS MINIMAL. ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE NOT CONDUCIVE FOR
DEVELOPMENT...AND THE SYSTEM HAS A LOW CHANCE...NEAR 0 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A SUBTROPICAL OR TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. NO ADDITIONAL SPECIAL TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOKS ON THIS SYSTEM ARE ANTICIPATED. ROUTINE ISSUANCE OF THE ATLANTIC TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK WILL BEGIN ON 1 JUNE 2012.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## rbsmr (19 Mai 2012 às 23:01)

PRIMEIRA TEMPESTADE TROPICAL DO ANO FORMA-SE AO LARGO DA CAROLINA DO SUL

Tempestade Tropical ALBERTO (Atlântico 2012 #AL01)
 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-...ropical-alberto-atlantico-2012-al01-6522.html


----------



## Vince (3 Ago 2012 às 19:52)

Além da Tempestade Tropical Ernesto nas Caraíbas temos a perturbação 90L a sudoeste de Cabo Verde, apresenta circulação bem definida, parece estar próxima de evoluir para depressão tropical.

Maiores dificuldades para o sistema é o ar seco e estável com poeiras que tem a norte e a oeste, como se vê pelo tipo de nuvens.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2012 às 00:14)

Entretanto no Atlântico formou-se a Depressão tropical nº7

As previsões para já são parecidas ao Ernesto, um sistema que encontrará condições algo difíceis como ar seco que deverão impedir que se intensifique muito nos próximos dias.


----------



## FJC (14 Ago 2012 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Subiu para 50%, a possibilidade de se formar uma depressão tropical. Já anda por águas bem mais quentes como disse o Vince.


----------



## FJC (15 Ago 2012 às 15:12)

Boa tarde!

Segundo o NHC, a onda 93 L poderá formar uma depressão tropical ainda no dia de hoje.

1. A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM LOCATED OVER THE CENTRAL ATLANTIC ABOUT 
715 MILES EAST-SOUTHEAST OF BERMUDA IS GRADUALLY BECOMING BETTER
DEFINED. SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY HAS INCREASED OVER THE
PAST SEVERAL HOURS...*AND IF THIS TREND CONTINUES A TROPICAL
DEPRESSION COULD FORM LATER TODAY*.  THIS SYSTEM HAS A HIGH
CHANCE...80 PERCENT...OF BECOMING  A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES NORTH-NORTHWESTWARD AT 15 MPH TODAY...AND
TURNS NORTHEASTWARD  BY THURSDAY.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Daniel253 (15 Ago 2012 às 17:41)

http://www.stormpulse.com/2012-hurricane-season 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



FJC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Segundo o NHC, a onda 93 L poderá formar uma depressão tropical ainda no dia de hoje.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (15 Ago 2012 às 19:28)

NHC subiu para 90%, penso que no próximo aviso daqui a  poucas horas declaram o sistema como Depressão Tropical, e se assim for na altura abriremos aqui um tópico para acompanhar melhor a evolução e previsões.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2012 às 01:58)

Temos andando entretidos com o GORDON que parece que tomou os Açores como alvo e ainda não se falou aqui da HELENE, que atingiu hoje a força de tempestade tropical no Golfo do México.

O HELENE não deverá ter uma vida muito longa, já que a sua rota o vai levar a fazer _landfall_ no México, até lá as previsões indicam a possibilidade de algum fortalecimento antes de o seu núcleo entrar em território mexicano.

Previsão para a trajectória do HELENE:





Mais informações aqui: NHC

Tópico dedicado: TEMPESTADE TROPICAL HELENE


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2012 às 16:15)

Para além do nosso GORDON, neste momento o NHC tem sobre vigilância 3 invests, 2 no atlântico 1 no Golfo do México:

O 94L é uma onda tropical e é o que se encontra mais próximo de evoluir para ciclone tropical, existe uma probabilidade elevada de 80% de tal ocorrer próximas 48h à medida que o sistema se desloca para Oeste e se aproxima das Caraíbas.

O 95L encontra-se próximo da costa do México e tem uma probabilidade moderada de 30% de evoluir para ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h se o seu centro se mantiver sobre o mar.

O 96L é uma onda tropical localizada próximo de Cabo Verde que possui uma baixa probabilidade de evoluir para ciclone tropical nas próximas 48h, poderá evoluir à medida que se desloca para Oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2012 às 20:39)

Na última actualização, o 96L já tem uma probabilidade de 30% de evoluir para ciclone tropical.


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2012 às 13:07)

Formou-se a 9º depressão tropical este ano no Atlântico, o NHC prevê que o sistema ainda hoje se intensifique para tempestade tropical, Deixo aqui a rota prevista pelo NHC para os próximos dias para este sistema:






Mais informações no sitio do costume


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2012 às 01:58)

Formou-se o ISAAC, a 9º tempestade do ano no Atlântico, encontra-se a 580km de Guadalupe e as previsões indicam que deve continuar a fortalecer-se à medida que se desloca-se para Este. 

Neste momento o ISAAC apresenta este aspecto um pouco desorganizado:





A rota prevista para este sistema não se alterou significativamente em relação ao post anterior, este sistema pode vir a tornar-se um problema quando se aproximar de Cuba, da Hispaniola e da Jamaica já com intensidade de furacão como parecem indicar as previsões.

O acompanhamento deste sistema vai passar a fazer no tópico dedicado:

*TEMPESTADE TROPICAL ISAAC*


----------



## FJC (22 Ago 2012 às 02:24)

Boa noite!

Alguns dos modelos do invest 96L metem a onda a "passear" pelo meio do Atlantico. A ver se se confirma ou não, e se esta sobrevive.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Às 228h, no modelo GFS vê-se essa onde a passar ao lado do Açores e a subir no Atlantico, mas 228h.... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2012 às 16:42)

Mais uma depressão tropical se formou no Atlântico, a décima deste ano, deixo aqui o primeiro aviso do NHC para este sistema:



> 000
> WTNT35 KNHC 221451
> TCPAT5
> 
> ...




E a previsão da rota deste sistema:


----------



## Vince (30 Ago 2012 às 20:38)

Está movimentada a época, embora ate agora ainda não tenha havido um _major_ no Atlântico.






- Tempestade Tropical LESLIE (Atlântico 2012 #AL12)
- Furacão KIRK (Atlântico 2012 #AL11)
- Tempestade Tropical  ISAAC (Atlântico 2012 #AL09)


----------



## Agreste (30 Ago 2012 às 22:50)

Não fosse o tamanho do Kirk e podíamos ter aqui um Fujiwara.


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 00:56)

Não sei porquê, mas aquela Leslie não me transmite confiança!


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2012 às 01:11)

Agreste disse:


> Não fosse o tamanho do Kirk e podíamos ter aqui um Fujiwara.



É bastante raro acontecer um efeito Fujiwara. 

Está bastante activa neste momento a época (como eu gosto desde que não haja azares)


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 01:39)

Que interessante... já aprendi uma coisa hoje... lol


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 02:11)

Alguém pode fazer o favor de me explicar este modelo?
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...merica!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2012083012!!/

Se colocarem 240 (domingo, 9 de Setembro), no mapa, perto de Boston, é a nossa Leslie?


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2012 às 10:26)

Formou-se a 13ª Depressão tropical da época no Atlântico: 



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 040840
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2012 às 16:39)

A depressão tropical 13 evoluiu e é agora a tempestade tropical MICHAEL, encontra-se a 1965km nos Açores e para já não representa ameaça.

NHC - MICHAEL

O seguimento deste sistema passa para o Tópico dedicado: Tempestade Tropical MICHAEL (Atlântico 2012 #AL13)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Set 2012 às 10:18)

Podem-me explicar o que é aquela "monstruosidade" que anda pelo canto superior esquerdo da imagem de satélite (Oceano Atlântico)???
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp#

Penso que também será a resposta á tua questão, Francisco.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2012 às 10:21)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Podem-me explicar o que é aquela monstruosidade que anda pelo canto superior esquerdo da imagem de satélite (Oceano Atlântico)???
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp#
> 
> Penso que também será a resposta á tua questão, Francisco.



É a tempestade tropical LESLIE, quase com intensidade de furacão


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Set 2012 às 10:30)

MSantos disse:


> É a tempestade tropical LESLIE, quase com intensidade de furacão



Segundo o post do Vince no dia 30 de Agosto, a Leslie estava tão a baixo das latitudes médias!
É possível ter-se deslocado assim tão rapidamente para norte ou é impressão minha ele estar tão a norte?


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2012 às 10:41)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Segundo o post do Vince no dia 30 de Agosto, a Leslie estava tão a baixo das latitudes médias!
> É possível ter-se deslocado assim tão rapidamente para norte ou é impressão minha ele estar tão a norte?



O LESLIE não está tão a norte como parece, está a Sul das Bermudas. Defacto a imagem de satélite dá a ideia que o sistema está mais a Norte do que na realidade está devido à ilusão provocada pela curvatura da Terra na imagem de satélite do IM.

Como podes ver a grande tempestade LESLIE e a pequena tempestade MICHAEL estão quase à latitude da Florida, portanto muito mais a Sul do a imagem do IM sugere. 





Isto acontece porque a imagem é curva mas é apresntada noplano dando a ilusão de


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2012 às 12:45)

*** Atualização ***



> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2012 às 20:37)

Actualização:






A onda tropical que o NHC indica com 40% de probabilidades é aquele que o ECM coloca a passar a sul dos Açores e a chegar perto da Madeira dia 18.


----------



## stormy (8 Set 2012 às 21:10)

A 91L tem boas hipoteses de se transformar no proximo ciclone tropical da época, sendo que todos os modelos a tornam uma TS daqui a umas 48h.

Tambem nas médias dos ensembles vem com bastante congruencia a hipotese de ela recurvar antes dos 50/55ºW, o que geralmente é sinal para termos em conta a possibilidade de vir a afectar os Açores..


----------



## Hazores (8 Set 2012 às 23:50)

Calma é apenas um invest..... com 40% de hipoteses. As próximas 48 serão importantes para o seu desenvolvimento


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2012 às 08:35)

O GFS nesta última saída das 00z já não desenvolve muito o 91L, parece apenas um sistema fraco
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/gfstc2.cgi?time=2012090900&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation

Mas o ECM insiste no mesmo de forma mais agressiva e a passar nos Açores:
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ecmw...90812&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation

O CMC também tem apenas um sistema fraco
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/cmctc2.cgi?time=2012090900&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=Animation

Os modelos nestas coisas são bastante limitados, e não confio muito no ECMWF no que toca à ciclogenese tropical na fase inicial, já confio bastante mais numa fase posterior, em que tenha o ciclone bem assimilado no modelo. Aguardemos mais uns dias, pois os modelos erram sempre imenso nestas coisas, basta ver como o actual Leslie tem vindo a ser sobrestimado pelos modelos, e o Michael subestimado. 

O Atlântico está muito dinâmico, o GFS das 00z tem uma depressão não tropical nos Açores daqui a uma semana, o ECM tem uma depressão tropical, são diferenças enormes.


Para já o NHC mantém os 40%



> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 10:36)

*Atualização*​


> ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...



Houve um aumento de 40% para 70% relativamente à possibilidade de se tornar Tempestade Tropical


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 16:21)

*Atualização*​


>


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2012 às 20:08)

O 91L continua gradualmente a apanhar forma, já parece uma depressão tropical, na verdade hoje pelas 14 horas utc foi oficialmente a depressão tropical nº14 durante uns minutos, apareceu nos sistemas de mensagens automáticas, mas passado meia hora reverteram para 91L novamente, não sei porquê, é bastante raro isso acontecer, talvez tenham ficado com algumas dúvidas em cima da hora do aviso das 15utc, e quisessem esperar mais umas horas. 

http://ftp.nhc.noaa.gov/atcf/tcweb/invest_RENUMBER_al912012_al142012.ren
http://ftp.nhc.noaa.gov/atcf/tcweb/invest_RENUMBER_al142012_al912012.ren

A ver o que dizem no próximo aviso das 21 utc.






Este é o sistema que alguns modelos alternadamente e variando bastante entre saídas, tem mostrado poder-se aproximar dos Açores, para já para acompanhar sem stress, mas dada a permanência de baixas pressões na região dos Açores durante imensos dias, é uma razoável possibilidade de que este ciclone se se desenvolver decentemente possa mesmo aproximar-se mais das ilhas do que os anteriores devido à fraqueza das altas pressões no Atlântico mais a norte. Mas para isso teremos que ver como se desenvolve e como tudo evolui.


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2012 às 21:37)

Isto é bastante interessante, não sei se se recordam de eu me queixar a quando do Gordon nos Açores não existirem voos de reconhecimento naquela zona do Atlântico e como tal não se saber bem na verdade a intensidade do vento dado que as estimativas por satélite são falíveis.

Aparentemente a NASA está a planear fazer voos ao actual 91L com um UAV dum projecto experimental que eles tem desde há uns anos, o  "Hurricane and Severe Storm Sentinel (HS3)", projecto que estava meio na gaveta até agora, basicamente voos não tripulados com um Global Hawk, para lançar sondagens. O Global Hawk é um UAV usado sobretudo em missões militares mas a NASA tem dois para fins científicos. Estes UAV's especiais foram apetrechados com um radar meteorológico, um sensor de descargas eléctricas e preparados para lançarem até dezenas de sondagens. Já fizeram o mesmo há dias no Leslie, e parece que vão fazer com este sistema também, se ele se desenvolver.

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hurricanes/missions/hs3/news/hs3-begins.html



> SUBJECT: TROPICAL CYCLONE PLAN OF THE DAY (TCPOD)
> VALID 11/1100Z TO 12/1100Z SEPTEMBER 2012
> TCPOD NUMBER.....12-114
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2012 às 21:44)

Entretanto esta perturbação 91L também não foi classificada para já no aviso mais recente, a convecção parece estar a ter dificuldades, o NHC vai esperar mais algum tempo


----------



## MSantos (11 Set 2012 às 16:03)

Formou-se a 14ª depressão tropical Atlântico este ano, as previsões indicam que curve para Norte cedo, o que pode levar este sistema para perto dos Açores, como indicam alguns modelos, situação a acompanhar nos próximos dias.

NHC


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2012 às 09:07)

Como já era esperado a 14ª depressão tropical no Atlântico fortaleceu-se e é agora  a tempestade tropical Nadine, o seguimento passa a efetuar-se no tópico dedicado.

*Tempestade Tropical NADINE (Atlântico 2012 #AL14)*

*NHC*


----------



## adiabático (18 Set 2012 às 00:12)

Aqui vai uma comparação rápida da época em curso (2012) com as duas anteriores (2011 e 2010).

Tomei os valores da ACE para cada ciclone e integrei-o na data em que o ciclone se dissipou ou passou a extra-tropical.

É interessante ver surgir os padrões na macro-escala, apesar das diferenças quando se analisa à lupa 

A época em curso tem tido mais tempestades, mas de menor intensidade - no entanto, a "energia" que se dissipou na forma de ciclones segue aproximadamente a dos dois anos anteriores.

No ano passado fiz o mesmo e incluí a época de 2005 como referência, mas perdi o ficheiro e desta vez ainda não tive paciência para mais!


----------



## stormy (1 Out 2012 às 01:34)

*Invest96L*

Boas noites.


Nos proximos dias teremos muita actividade no Atlantico subtropical.
Uma cut-off desprender-se-há da circulação subpolar, e mover-se-há para sudeste até aos Açores.
Pelo caminho deverá absorver o ciclone tropical Nadine...e a Nadine enquanto estiver a interarir com a cut-off deverá ser acelerada para NE, podendo atingir os Açores.

Depois, a energia que a Nadine dará á depressão em cut-off assim como o padrão em larga escala será favoravel ao establecimento de um bloqueio no Atlantico, com a bipartição da dorsal subtropical.

Ai entra em jogo esta perturbação 96L.

Muitos modelos colocam-na a evoluir para NW e depois a ser capturada nessa brecha, podendo vir a curvar para norte acabando por ser absorvida na depressão que se manterá pela região dos Açores.

Ora...no processo, a 96L poderá vir a afectar os Açores, ou no caso da depressão no Atlantico estar mais para leste, a RAM ou mesmo o continente.








(Peço encarecidamente aos moderadores que coloquem aqui a seguinte animação
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/hurricane/hurricane-AMMA/hgt_vort_850_atl_animation.html

:::::::::::::::::::

*
Para já*, não temos certezas de nada, até porque não sabemos como a 96L se vai comportar nos proximos dias.
É certo que as condições atmosfericas serão um pouco melhores para a 96L se desenvolver ao longo dos proximos 2 a 3 dias, mas não sabemos se é mesmo assim que as coisas vão suceder...pode ocorrer que ela degenere antes de ter qualquer hipotese.

No entanto caso ela evolua, ao se tornar um sistema mais profundo, ou seja, com maior dimensão em altitude e longitude, começe a ser afectada por essa conjugação sinoptica de larga escala que estará presente no Atlantico, e seja arrastada para norte na brecha da cintura subtropical.

*NHC*

A BROAD LOW PRESSURE AREA ASSOCIATED WITH A TROPICAL WAVE IS LOCATED
A FEW HUNDRED MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS. ALTHOUGH
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS REMAIN DISORGANIZED...ENVIRONMENTAL
CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BECOME CONDUCIVE FOR GRADUAL
DEVELOPMENT OF THIS DISTURBANCE OVER THE NEXT FEW DAYS. THIS 
SYSTEM HAS A LOW CHANCE...10 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL
CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES WEST-NORTHWESTWARD 
AT 10 TO 15 MPH.


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2012 às 16:43)

O 96L tornou-se a 15ª depressão tropical da temporada. O NHC prevê que se torne Tempestade tropical.
Mas estranho já ter classificado o sistema tão  cedo, não parece grande coisa







Agora a parte curiosa, segundo os modelos terá uma vida muito curta, sendo absorvida ou destruída pela mesma depressão extra-tropical do Atlântico norte, aparentemente ainda antes da própria Nadine  Deve ser para compensar a longa vida desta.

Vamos ver se assim será, e qual o impacto nos Açores de tanta energia tropical naquela depressão.


----------



## adiabático (15 Out 2012 às 17:03)

Queria dar este contributo (leigo) para o tópico de climatologia mas este está fechado  é só para artigos "peer reviewed" 

É um exame rapidíssimo da variação da ACE por época, no Atlântico Norte.

A ACE (accumulated cyclone energy) é uma grandeza que se usa para expressar a intensidade, quer de tempestades individuais, quer de épocas numa determinada área geográfica. É gerado a partir da soma dos quadrados da velocidade máxima do vento, medida ou estimada em intervalos de 6 horas, desde que a mesma velocidade seja igual ou superior a 35 nós (mínimo para que o sistema seja considerado uma tempestade tropical).

Para informações mais precisas pode consultar-se o artigo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accumulated_cyclone_energy

Os gráficos são gerados a partir da informação disponibilizada pela NOAA: http://www.aoml.noaa.gov/hrd/tcfaq/E11.html. Dado que nos encontramos perto do final da época de 2012, acrescentei à série publicada o valor da ACE deste ano, até ao momento, sendo, contudo, um valor provisório.

Isto foi feito em google docs  o que limita um pouco a configuração dos gráficos. Não consegui para o segundo tipo de gráfico atribuir a coluna com os anos à legenda do eixo dos xx... Mas o intervalo é idêntico ao do primeiro gráfico, vai de 1851 a 2012. Aqui vai o link para o documento: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Atxso_LF2CJ7dFhFZjZlbGtvbURNRVZ5ZDdfenp1Wmc&single=true&gid=0&output=html

Fiz uma série de médias aritméticas para intervalos sucessivamente mais longos: contando os 6, 10, 30, 50 e 60 anos anteriores. No início do gráfico todas as médias se assemelham (pois os intervalos mais longos precisam do número correspondente de dados anuais). Deste modo, os primeiros 5 anos da média a 6 anos têm menor relevância, assim como os primeiros 9 da média a 10 anos, 29 da média a 30 anos e assim sucessivamente.

É interessante verificar o famoso "sinal de multi-década", que se torna mais aparente na média dos 30 anos anteriores. É uma variabilidade que manifesta ciclos de 60 anos, sensivelmente, cuja justificação física ainda é pouco conhecida. Verificam-se "picos de intensidade" sensivelmente em torno dos anos de 1895, 1955 e 2005, intercalados por períodos de menor intensidade. (Nota: por se tratarem de médias dos anos anteriores, cada série apresenta algum "atraso" na manifestação dos valores máximos e mínimos relativamente às anteriores).

Por se tratarem de ciclos de 60 anos, a média dos 60 anos anteriores (*considerando apenas a partir de 1910* pelo motivo acima indicado) é relativamente estável. No entanto, parece significativo o facto de esta média de 60 anos ter subido de forma nítida a partir dos anos 90. Correlacioado com isto parece estar o facto de o período de menor intensidade ter sido mais curto entre os picos de 1955 e 2005 do que entre os de 1895 e de 1955.

Dado que esta série de dados apenas permite acompanhar dois ciclos de 60 anos, é completamente insuficiente para desenvolver mais especulações; é perfeitamente admissível que estes ciclos de 60 anos sejam afectados por outros ciclos de período mais longo, cuja manifestação só se tornará aparente com o acumular de mais dados; ou poderá tratar-se de uma manifestação pontual.

Independentemente de se tratar de um fenómeno cíclico ou não, é aparente que nos encontramos no período de maior actividade de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico Norte, desde o início desta série de dados em 1851 






------------------------


----------



## Ricardo Martins (30 Nov 2012 às 11:13)

Não sei se já foi postado, mas qui vai um pequeno contributo:


Animação com os furacões do Atlantico de 2012
Vale a pena ver


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2013 às 17:55)

A época de 2013 para os furacões está aí a começar. Deixo aqui informação lançada pelo NOAA e fica a dica para se abrir o respectivo tópico para 2013.

Ao que parece, a temporada promete ser agitada, com a previsão de:
- 13 a 20 tempestades nomeadas, das quais 7 a 11 poderão chegar a furacões, e dos quais 3 a 6 poderão ser de grande dimensão (de categoria 3 a 5)








Possíveis causas para uma maior actividade:
- Continuação de um padrão atmosférico climático, que inclui uma forte Monção no Oeste de África
- Temperaturas quentes e acima da média nas águas do Atlântico tropical e nas Caraíbas;
- Não é expectável o desenvolvimento do El Niño e consequente supressão da formação dos furacões;

Previsão completa do NOAA aqui:
http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2013/20130523_hurricaneoutlook_atlantic.html


----------

